# Shepton Mallet Show



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

We went to this show on Friday and Saturday -we live quite near.
Spoke to one or two people who, like us, were disgusted by the attitude of the sales staff on some of the m/h stands. The West Country Motorhomes and Chelston staff were standing in groups and were not in the least interested in their potential customers. We asked one where they had their Adrias and were told that they are over there somewhere (on their stand). We asked another for 6 metre m/hs with fixed beds and were told that there weren't any on the market. The same salesman had sold us one meeting those specifications earlier this year! Come the recession these sods will be the first out of a job I hope and quite right too. Was there a work to rule or something?
It also seems that none of the big dealers are interested in taking back and selling on vans that they previously sold - not at any price.
Otherwise a good show where we spent more that was wise - my it was wet though - but now have a fitted Gaslow and a SOG - gas in and gas out, so to speak.
The Van blitz salesman strongly advised against cruise control - they don't sell them. There you go. 
Pamal


----------

